# Ultrafine developer with Kodak Tri-X film



## aneudecker (Jan 5, 2008)

I am processing Kodak Tri-X film with ultrafine developer. I was able to find the developer times for use with Kodak's D-76 on the Kodak website. However, I was wondering if anyone knew how these processing times would differ with the use of Ultrafine products? I am using the powdered form. It is cheaper than the Kodak version, but I was hoping to get the same results. Anyone have any experience with Ultrafine?

Also, I was wondering what Hypoclear and Permawash do for the developing process. I have taken two separate photo classes, and each uses a different one. Are these similar/do they serve the same purpose? And how necessary are they to the process?

Thanks.


----------



## JC1220 (Jan 5, 2008)

Try here for your developer times:
http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html

Yes, they do a similar process of removing hypo and reducing the amount of wash time needed. They are not always needed, just increase your wash times, but if you care about how archival your prints/negs are, or water consumption, I believe it is important to use it in the aiding of hypo reduction particularly. If you are using RC paper to print with, I would not even bother.


----------

